
What Really Happened to 15 Million Jobs? - pointillistic
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2011/01/what-really-happened-to-15-million-jobs/70005/1/
======
jacques_chester
> One baffling aspect of the current recovery is why U.S. companies continue
> to sideline nearly $2 trillion in cash instead of using it to buy equipment
> or hire workers.

My understanding is that this is partly due to the tax treatment of profits.
It's more profitable for shareholders to have a company with a rising
valuation than to receive a dividend.

